# Help me choose my future "pro gear"



## Sid51 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello everyone,


I am an "semi-pro" photographer trying to get into the professional scene. I've been photographing mostly skateboard events and trips, and the only reason that i don't do that as much as i want to do is because of the lack of equipement. I currently own a Canon T3i with a 18-135 kit lens and a Manfrotto 055xprob tripod. 

What most annoys me with that gear is: 
1- The slow focus from both the camera and this lens.
2- Few focus point  (9).
3- Ultra high noise in iso above 800. I barely move the iso from 100, except when its absolutely needed.
4- 18mm is not enough wide wise for me (in a crop sensor).
5- 135mm is not enough range for me in some cases.
6- The lack of an external flash for some shots.

The reason i chose Nikon over Canon is simple: My dad has a d7000 and some lenses (70-300, 17-35/2.8, 18-200) and i want to share the new lenses with him, and also use his camera as a backup camera when i need (and let him use mine when he needs).

So, lets get to the point.

I am gonna need:
- A full frame camera.
- A good ultra wide lens
- A good long range lens
- A decent all around lens
- A good flash
- A good macro lens (thats for my dad, he is paying for that, so don't count it in my budget)
- A good Bag to carry all this lol

I have something around 9k dollars to spend in USA with that, so iam thinking to visit B&H store in NY while i am in there (i am from Brazil, i will be travelling to USA in october, will stay around 10 days there).

I did some research within the last few months, and, at least for now, what i've decided is that:

*Camera: *
D810 ($3,300)
 - Low noise with ultra high iso; 51 AF points; 36mp (not that important, but sometimes i need to crop my frames a lot); Good and fast AF system; 14.8 EV Dynamic Range (i really liked that); and the 64 native ISO (i am a big fan of low iso). A little expensivem but still within my budget.

*Lenses:*
AFS 14-24mm 2.8G ED AF ($2,000)
- I believe this is the ultra wide lens with the most incredible positive reviews i've read. Incredible image quality, ultra sharp, very few distortion. The only issue is the lack of filters and some people say that you will get flares if you let the sun hit the glass. I think there is no other competitors for this lens.

AFS 70-200mm F/4G ED VR ($1400)
- My dad has a 70-300 f/4.5-5.6, but i dont believe it will match the performance of the 70-200 f/4 in terms of focus speed, image quality and bokeh. What do you guys think? Should i save here and use his lens when i need or buy this one? Honestly, i would like to buy the f/2.8 version, but my budget wont allow me, since it cost the double of this one.

AFS 24-120mm F/4G ED VR ($1300)
-I need a good all around lens for skateboards events such as championships, downhill events, etc. Basically for every kind of event that i can't control the distance or the path of the rider.

AFS 50mm f/1.4G ($430)
- I would love to have a nifty fifty in my bag, but i dont think i will be able to fit that into my budget right now. I can buy one here later.

AFS VR Micro 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED ($899)
- I dont know too much about macros, but i read only good things about this one. (Remember this one wont be into my budget, since my dad is going to pay for it)

*Flash:
*SB 910 Essential Portrait Kit ($556)
- I need a durable one, and it must have TTL function. I think that's all. I dont know other flash brands very well, so i dont know if they are really reliable. What do i need to use this as an off-camera flash?

*Flash batteries:* 
Watson 8-bay rapid charger kit with 8 AA 2300mAh ($42)
- I dont know anything about batteries, can someone recomend this brand? Or any other?

*Camera Battery:
*Nikon EN-EL15 1900mAh ($45)
- Any recommendations on other brands?

*Bag:*I dont know yet, need to decided what gear i will buy first, but something around $200 will be fine i guess. I would like something that has a waterproof cape or something like that.

All prices were based on B&H store.
I am open to suggestions. Sorry for the really long post.


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 14, 2014)

Sounds like you already researched and answered your own question.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 14, 2014)

You're good to go.


----------



## Solarflare (Aug 15, 2014)

Personally I dont know any macro lens thats really all around satisfying, the Nikon 105mm is said to have too many CA problems. The Tamron 90mm f2.8 macro VC seems to be the superior option. However Nikon just discontiued the old AF 200mm f4 micro, so maybe we'll get the "perfect" macro lens soon ?

About the 50mm, you might want to look at the new Sigma 50mm f1.4 "Art". Curiously, the 50mm f1.4 just got discontinued as well, so maybe theres a successor on the way too.

But as others already said - the setup you provided is already really good, either way.


----------



## AceCo55 (Aug 15, 2014)

For me, I would drop the 50mm. You have it covered. I know I just wouldn't use it enough to be worthwhile.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 15, 2014)

buy used, save half your budget.  I'd probably choose a completely different list of equipment myself.


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 15, 2014)

Solarflare said:


> Personally I dont know any macro lens thats really all around satisfying, the Nikon 105mm is said to have too many CA problems. The Tamron 90mm f2.8 macro VC seems to be the superior option. However Nikon just discontiued the old AF 200mm f4 micro, so maybe we'll get the "perfect" macro lens soon ?
> 
> About the 50mm, you might want to look at the new Sigma 50mm f1.4 "Art". Curiously, the 50mm f1.4 just got discontinued as well, so maybe theres a successor on the way too.
> 
> But as others already said - the setup you provided is already really good, either way.



I've read good things about it, but it costs $949 on B&H, it wont fit my budget :/




AceCo55 said:


> For me, I would drop the 50mm. You have it covered. I know I just wouldn't use it enough to be worthwhile.



I think i will, at least for now.



Braineack said:


> buy used, save half your budget.  I'd probably choose a completely different list of equipment myself.



Where do you recomend to buy used? I am not going to stay there very long (around 10 days), and i am afraid to buy these kind of things online and dont receive it on time... Also, i dont know how to pay in that case, because i wont have a lot of money with me, only credit/debit card. Does Ebay accept credit/debit card?


----------



## Designer (Aug 15, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> What most annoys me with that gear is:
> 1- The slow focus from both the camera and this lens.
> 2- Few focus point  (9).
> 3- Ultra high noise in iso above 800. I barely move the iso from 100, except when its absolutely needed.
> ...



1. Pre-focus manually on a spot where the skater will be.
2. (see above)
3. Use more light.
4. Obtain different lenses.
5. (see above)
6. Obtain flash.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 15, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > buy used, save half your budget.  I'd probably choose a completely different list of equipment myself.
> ...



Adorama and B&H both have used departments.


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 15, 2014)

Designer said:


> Sid51 said:
> 
> 
> > What most annoys me with that gear is:
> ...



1. That's impossible in some cases, like in championships or downhill events, you just dont know what trick and when the rider will do it.
2. I need more focus point to be able to compose better, including the situations where i know what the rider will do.
3. Its impossible sometimes, like in sunset or sunrise, when i am already shooting open wide and i need a high shutter speed to freeze the action, and the rider. The only option is to increase the iso.
4. Thats the point of the thread hehe
5. -
6. Thats another point of the thread 

Anyway, thanks for your opnion


----------



## ruifo (Aug 15, 2014)

For macro, you can look for the reviews of the "Sigma 105mm f/2.8 EX DG OS HSM Macro 1:1".
I have it and love it.

Here some sample shots with it:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruimc/sets/72157643820222145/




In the 70-200 2.8 space, the "Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD" is a realiable option as well.

Here some samples with it:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruimc/sets/72157641188279093/


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 15, 2014)

ruifo said:


> For macro, you can look for the reviews of the "Sigma 105mm f/2.8 EX DG OS HSM Macro 1:1".
> I have it and love it.
> 
> Here some sample shots with it:
> ...



Tamron apparently have some auto-focus issues in low light conditions... I dont know how much i can trust in this kind of reviews, but i rather take the nikon version because of that. I really need to count on a reliable auto-focus system.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 15, 2014)

no it doesnt.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 15, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> Tamron apparently have some auto-focus issues in low light conditions... I dont know how much i can trust in this kind of reviews, but i rather take the nikon version because of that. I really need to count on a reliable auto-focus system.




It's up to you. Do what's best for you.
What I can tell you is that I never experimented such issues, at all. I use the new updated version of this lens.


----------



## julianliu (Aug 15, 2014)

Do not forget you need to pay tax when you buy at B&H. I see you already busted your budget with your list.


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 15, 2014)

AceCo55 said:


> For me, I would drop the 50mm. You have it covered. I know I just wouldn't use it enough to be worthwhile.



This^



Braineack said:


> buy used, save half your budget.



Agreed, or refurbished if possible. This will save you a small fortune on your list. BH & Adorama are both respected online dealers who both carry used and refurbished gear.


----------



## Designer (Aug 15, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> Where do you recomend to buy used? I am not going to stay there very long (around 10 days), and i am afraid to buy these kind of things online and dont receive it on time... Also, i dont know how to pay in that case, because i wont have a lot of money with me, only credit/debit card. Does Ebay accept credit/debit card?



Are you now visiting a large US city?  Locate a camera store in that city and go there.  Look at what they have available.  Determine if anything fits your needs and is within your budget.  Hand him your credit card.  Return to Brazil with updated equipment.


----------



## waday (Aug 15, 2014)

julianliu said:


> Do not forget you need to pay tax when you buy at B&H. I see you already busted your budget with your list.



Good Point.. in NYC, I think the sales tax is somewhere around 8.875%? So, you're looking at around $800 tax at your $9K budget.


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 15, 2014)

Braineack said:


> no it doesnt.





ruifo said:


> Sid51 said:
> 
> 
> > Tamron apparently have some auto-focus issues in low light conditions... I dont know how much i can trust in this kind of reviews, but i rather take the nikon version because of that. I really need to count on a reliable auto-focus system.
> ...



Thanks for the feedback guys. I will consider this lens over the nikon, then!


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 15, 2014)

julianliu said:


> Do not forget you need to pay tax when you buy at B&H. I see you already busted your budget with your list.



Dammit! Did not know that 
How much is the fee?
thanks for the info


----------



## waday (Aug 15, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> julianliu said:
> 
> 
> > Do not forget you need to pay tax when you buy at B&H. I see you already busted your budget with your list.
> ...





waday said:


> julianliu said:
> 
> 
> > Do not forget you need to pay tax when you buy at B&H. I see you already busted your budget with your list.
> ...



Assuming NYC.


----------



## waday (Aug 15, 2014)

Drive down to Delaware. No tax there.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 15, 2014)

What about this. 

Nikon D800 Used ~ 2500
Nikon 16-35 f4 VRII ~ 1200new
Nikon 50mm 1.8G ~ 200
Nikon 85mm 1.8G ~ 500
Nikon 70-200 VRI Used ~ 1500
Nikon 24-70 2.8 Used ~ 1500
3x Nikon SB700 ~ 900
LowePro Vertex 200AW ~ 200

That's $8500 or so, and is a solid base of gear, IMO.  Which leaves you money for taxes, memory cards, etc. 

You need GOOD flash gear for stopping skaters.  You may want to look into Alienbee Einstein's in lieu of the SB700's, too. 


Jake


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 15, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> AceCo55 said:
> 
> 
> > For me, I would drop the 50mm. You have it covered. I know I just wouldn't use it enough to be worthwhile.
> ...



Didnt know B&H had used stuff. Nice to know!



Designer said:


> Sid51 said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you recomend to buy used? I am not going to stay there very long (around 10 days), and i am afraid to buy these kind of things online and dont receive it on time... Also, i dont know how to pay in that case, because i wont have a lot of money with me, only credit/debit card. Does Ebay accept credit/debit card?
> ...



Yes i will. NY and Washington are on my list for sure, dont know if i will be able to visit another city after. Maybe Miami, but no sure yet. Thanks!



waday said:


> julianliu said:
> 
> 
> > Do not forget you need to pay tax when you buy at B&H. I see you already busted your budget with your list.
> ...



Thanks, gonna need to rethink my list haha


I will definitely look to buy used gear then, at least the lenses... I wont be able to buy all this stuff paying 9% tax if i buy new.
Thank you very much for the info guys, saved me a lot of time.

Also, if you can recommend me any good stores that sell used stuff, i will appreciate (besides the ones already posted here).


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 15, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > AceCo55 said:
> ...



B&H, Adorama, Jackscamera.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 15, 2014)

B&H used department is amazing.
They are careful and trustful with their buyers.

On the taxes, B&H will NOT charge you the taxes IF you meet these two criteria together:
  (1) You are buying online with B&H (bhphotovideo.com)
  (2) You are shipping the online purchases to an USA address located outside the New York state (could be a hotel, for instance).

If you meet these two criteria above, B&H will not charge you the taxes, and you can save a bit more. I did that many time, with no problem. It works just fine.

See this:
Sales Tax | B&H Photo Video



> *Local Sales Tax
> *If the order is shipped within New York State , the law requires that local sales tax be added to the order total including the amount of the shipping charge.
> We do not collect tax for orders shipped out of New York State. Purchases in our store are subject to an 8.875% local sales tax. This tax is not a VAT, and cannot be recovered by non-USA visitors when returning home.


----------



## waday (Aug 15, 2014)

ruifo said:


> (2) You are shipping the online purchases to an USA address located outside the New York state (could be a hotel, for instance)...



So, if you're going to visit Washington, order online and ship it to your hotel there?


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 15, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> What about this.
> 
> Nikon D800 Used ~ 2500
> Nikon 16-35 f4 VRII ~ 1200new
> ...



Thanks for your opnion. Some thoughts, tho:

I kinda felt in love with the d810 and the 14-24mm, i dont think i will give up on those two haha
I dont want to buy used body and used flashs, because here in brazil we dont have very reliable places to fix if anything goes wrong. Also this services are very expensive here. I rather buy then new to avoid future issues.

I dont think i will need the 85 1.8G, cause i dont do a lot of portraits. If i need i can do it with the 70-200.
About the 24-70, the range is too short for an all-around lens for me, i wont use it enough to justify it. I rather take the 24-120 nikon or the 24-105 sigma, wich costs a lot less.

I didnt find alienbee einstein's in any reliable online store... Do you know where to find those?


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 15, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > What about this.
> ...



The alienbees website. And the 14-24 is a super specialized lens that isn't for many... So I guess if you like it, that's cool.


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 15, 2014)

ruifo said:


> B&H used department is amazing.
> They are careful and trustful with their buyers.
> 
> On the taxes, B&H will NOT charge you the taxes IF you meet these two criteria together:
> ...





waday said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> > (2) You are shipping the online purchases to an USA address located outside the New York state (could be a hotel, for instance)...
> ...



Great advice! I think i will order online and send all to Washington. I have a relative living there! Can i buy used stuff online too? Didnt find on the site.

Anyway, thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 15, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> I dont want to buy used body and used flashs, because here in brazil we dont have very reliable places to fix if anything goes wrong. Also this services are very expensive here. I rather buy then new to avoid future issues.



Gear breaks, whether it's new or used. The best thing to do is ship it back to Nikon.


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 15, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> Sid51 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont want to buy used body and used flashs, because here in brazil we dont have very reliable places to fix if anything goes wrong. Also this services are very expensive here. I rather buy then new to avoid future issues.
> ...



That's true, but statistically, a new one will last longer than a used one. Its just safer that way haha.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 15, 2014)

waday said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> > (2) You are shipping the online purchases to an USA address located outside the New York state (could be a hotel, for instance)...
> ...




Yes, that works.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 15, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> > B&H used department is amazing.
> ...




Yes for both questions.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 15, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> I kinda felt in love with the d810 and the 14-24mm, i dont think i will give up on those two haha




I was feeling the same.

The D810 is amazing. Don't even think twice. Just get it.

I was very close to buy a 14-24mm to go with the D810 as well. Amazing lens. No doubt.
However, it is as heavy as it is good. Over 2kg together with the D810.
I found that a new (2013 design) lens from Nikon is as sharp as the 14-24mm, and is less than 400g in weight.
This is the Nikkor 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5 G ED. You lose the 14-18mm area, but you gain the 24-35mm flexibility.
As a super wide angle, the aperture not being 2.8 is not a huge factor for landscapes at all.
I bought that one instead, and with the D810, it is super light, ultra sharp even wide open, fast to focus, and very flexible.

Here is the DxO comparison with the D800E, as the D810 lens data is not yet available there.
Nikkor AF-S NIKKOR 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G ED on Nikon D800E versus Nikkor AF-S NIKKOR 14-24mm f/2.8G ED on Nikon D800E - Side by side lens comparison - DxOMark

Have a look for yourself in all data analysis tabs in above link.
It is a great alternative to the amazing 14-24mm.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 15, 2014)

ruifo said:


> Sid51 said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda felt in love with the d810 and the 14-24mm, i dont think i will give up on those two haha
> ...



OR!!! The 16-35 f4 VRII. You get wide to moderate angles of view, constant f4 aperture, VR, and an amazing lens! On the D800 it performs pretty much flawlessly...


----------



## CAP (Aug 15, 2014)

I will say that you cant have a better setup in opinion then what i currently use and i worked hard to obtain it but it was well worth it.   Or if you willing to sell your soul or perhaps some body parts that might work too hehe.

Nikon equivalent im sure is great too. 



_*EOS 1DX*_
_*EF 300mm f/2.8L IS USM II*_
_*EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM II
*_
_*EF16-35 2.8L USM*_
*EF 85MM F/1.2L USM II*
_*6x Speedlite 600EX-RT*_


----------



## ruifo (Aug 16, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> OR!!! The 16-35 f4 VRII. You get wide to moderate angles of view, constant f4 aperture, VR, and an amazing lens! On the D800 it performs pretty much flawlessly...




Yes, absolutely.
Here the DxO link including the 16-35mm as well, with the D800E, for comparison.

Nikkor AF-S NIKKOR 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G ED on Nikon D800E versus Nikkor AF-S NIKKOR 14-24mm f/2.8G ED on Nikon D800E versus Nikkor AF-S Nikkor 16-35mm f/4G ED VR on Nikon D800E - Side by side lens comparison - DxOMark

By far, the three best wide angle zoom lenses available for Nikon's D8x0 family.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 16, 2014)

ruifo said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > OR!!! The 16-35 f4 VRII. You get wide to moderate angles of view, constant f4 aperture, VR, and an amazing lens! On the D800 it performs pretty much flawlessly...
> ...



I should add that I'm heavily invested into Lee's 100mm filter system, and my landscape lens HAD to be able to take filters. While I know the 14-24 is a sexy beast, it's just that: a beast that can't take filters. So the decision was made before I even thought about it, haha.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 16, 2014)

I would choose the 24-70 f2.8 and 70-200 f2.8 instead of the 24-120 f4 and 70-200 f4.


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks, guys! I will heavily consider these other two ultra wide lenses. I think the 14-24mm will not fit my budget anyway :/
This site is very good btw (dxomark.com), didnt know it lol

The 24-70 is not wide enough neither is tele enough for me to justify... I need a very versatile lens for a walk around. If i need to swap lenses, i will swap from ultra wide to tele anyway. Honestly, i am almost thinking about giving up this 24-120 and thinking about buy another camera to have 1 tele and 1 ultra wide and not swap lenses... Maybe a d610 as a secondary, or a d7100 for tele only.
I've already decided to take the 70-200 2.8 tamron instead of the f/4 from nikon.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 16, 2014)

Designer said:


> Sid51 said:
> 
> 
> > What most annoys me with that gear is:
> ...



I'm with Designer.  It sounds like you haven't mastered the equipment you have and are looking to improve your photography by buying new gear.  You might be disappointed after you spend all that money but if you insist, go ahead.  It is your money after all.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 16, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > 1. That's impossible in some cases, like in championships or downhill  events, you just dont know what trick and when the rider will do it.
> ...


----------



## chuasam (Aug 16, 2014)

Remove the 24-120
Omit the Nikon 50mm 1.4 and get the Sigma Art version instead
Get a think tank roller derby to store the lot.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 16, 2014)

The Sigma 50/1.4 ART lens is expensive, but it's a very high-resolution lens. The 14-24mm f/2.8 Nikkor is HUGE, and lacks filter options on a lens that really needs filter options for much "serious" landscape work, and it also comes up woefully SHORT on focal length for general use. 24 to 28mm is a big gap; 24 to 35mm is a HUGE lack of critical focal lengths; that is why the standard professional wide-angle lens for decades was a 20-35mm; then a 17-35mm; then a 16-35mm. COnsider Nikon's 16-35mm f/4 VR as being as good a lens as the 14-24mm, but with smaller size, filters, lighter, optics that are equally good in most ways, and actually a lens you will WANT TO TAKE with you, and not leave at home, like the 14-24mm 2.8.

The VR of the 16-35 offsets the f/4 aperture. Shooting at f/2.8 with most lenses is stupid anyway, it really is unless it's a super-tele. The "new Nikkors" and "the new Sigma" lenses that are of RECENT design and manufacture, even the fairly lowly lenses like the NEW 18-35, and the NEW 24-85 VR, and the new 16-35 VR,and so on, like the NEW 85mm f/1.8 AF-S G, are all designed with the 36MP FX and 24MP DX Nikon bodies in mind, to perform up to the common bodies of their era.

Think about NEW lens designs for a new era.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 16, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> Thanks, guys! I will heavily consider these other two ultra wide lenses. I think the 14-24mm will not fit my budget anyway :/
> This site is very good btw (dxomark.com), didnt know it lol
> 
> The 24-70 is not wide enough neither is tele enough for me to justify... I need a very versatile lens for a walk around. If i need to swap lenses, i will swap from ultra wide to tele anyway. Honestly, i am almost thinking about giving up this 24-120 and thinking about buy another camera to have 1 tele and 1 ultra wide and not swap lenses... Maybe a d610 as a secondary, or a d7100 for tele only.
> I've already decided to take the 70-200 2.8 tamron instead of the f/4 from nikon.



Seems like a good choice. Maybe dual wield the D610 and the D700's replacement (assuming you can wait till after Photokina..


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for all opnions, guys.

For now, what i've decided is:

D810 ($3300)
Tamron 70-200 2.8 ($1500)
Nikon 16-35 f/4 ($1260)
Sigma art 50 1.4 ($950)
SB-910 ($560)
1x Nikon EN-EL15 extra battery ($50)
Watson 8x 2300 battery kit ($50)
HPRC 2600WDK waterproof Hard case (think tank roller) ($240)

Total: $7910 if i buy everything new. Whatever i can find used, i will take it (except for flash and camera body).
That leaves me extra money for taxes (if needed, but i will try to mail it to washington), or to spend with whatever i find necessary there (extra batteries, reflectors, maybe a second camera).

Oh, i forgot the filter! I will think about it later haha

And i will be leaving around early october, so i can wait for photokina!


----------



## ruifo (Aug 16, 2014)

^^
Excelente escolha!
Excellent choice!


----------



## Braineack (Aug 16, 2014)

Just don't buy crap at those tourist camera stores that will sell you a $10 screw on filter for $500


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 16, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> Thanks for all opnions, guys.
> 
> For now, what i've decided is:
> 
> ...



My only suggestion is to forego the Tamron for a Used Nikon 70-200 2.8VRII. They can be had for less than 2k . One of the best 70-200's you can have for the D810.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh, and pick up a nice 77mm UV and maybe a fancy variable ND filter. [emoji12]


----------



## ruifo (Aug 16, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> My only suggestion is to forego the Tamron for a Used Nikon 70-200 2.8VRII. They can be had for less than 2k . One of the best 70-200's you can have for the D810.




Only if he really really wants to be loyal to the Nikon brand in his kit.
Otherwise, this Tamron lens is reviewed as good as the Nikon VRII counterpart.
I use it with the D810, and am impressed and happy about them together. An extremely sharp and reliable couple.
One way or the other, you cannot go wrong with both of them. Both are solid and excellent choices.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 16, 2014)

ruifo said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > My only suggestion is to forego the Tamron for a Used Nikon 70-200 2.8VRII. They can be had for less than 2k . One of the best 70-200's you can have for the D810.
> ...



As a D800 owner, I feel I NEED to be loyal to the Nikon line... But maybe that's just foolish.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 16, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> As a D800 owner, I feel I NEED to be loyal to the Nikon line... But maybe that's just foolish.




I understand, and you're not the only one thinking like that, at all.
Out from my own experience, and as a D810 owner, I see no problem with the newer Tamron and Sigma lenses at all.
Tamron and Sigma are really closing the gap, fast...


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 16, 2014)

ruifo said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > As a D800 owner, I feel I NEED to be loyal to the Nikon line... But maybe that's just foolish.
> ...



Oh I agree. Especially with Sigma's new Art lens and Tamrom having the 24-70 with optical stabilization. Definitely putting more pressure on Nikon and Canon. And if I remember correctly, Tamron's 24-70 was rated by DXOmark as being better optically on the D800 than Nikons equivalent.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 16, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Oh I agree. Especially with Sigma's new Art lens and Tamrom having the 24-70 with optical stabilization. Definitely putting more pressure on Nikon and Canon. And if I remember correctly, Tamron's 24-70 was rated by DXOmark as being better optically on the D800 than Nikons equivalent.




Correct. And the newer Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 is also rated as optically better than the Nikon VRII as well, having the D800E as the reference. Below the DxO link:

Tamron SP 70-200mm F/2.8 Di VC USD Nikon on Nikon D800E versus Nikkor AF-S NIKKOR 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II on Nikon D800E - Side by side lens comparison - DxOMark


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 16, 2014)

ruifo said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > ruifo said:
> ...


----------



## ruifo (Aug 16, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Crazy to think that what we once thought was "lesser" is now "greater"




Indeed.
And the Tamron's VC (vibration control) is being rated as the best image stabilization system out there, better than Canon's IS and Nikon's VR-II.
Those are impressive reviews and actual results...


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 16, 2014)

ruifo said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy to think that what we once thought was "lesser" is now "greater"
> ...



Might have just sold me on which make and model of the 24-70 I'll be getting down the road [emoji106]


----------



## ruifo (Aug 16, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Might have just sold me on which make and model of the 24-70 I'll be getting down the road [emoji106]



I'm sure you won't regret the choice.
But rent it first for the weekend, in order for you to test and feel it, before buying it.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 16, 2014)

I want a new Tamron 70-200/2.8 VC....


----------



## MarshallG (Aug 17, 2014)

Are you sure you want a 105mm macro? 105mm means fairly long camera-to-subject distance. Unusable in many I door scenarios, such as with a copy stand. 

Not saying the lens is unusable or you shouldn't buy it, just try to make sure you want a focal range like that. 

Your lighting equipment is inadequate, in my opinion. Sounds like you have very little knowledge and experience with lighting to have such a barebones lighting selection.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 17, 2014)

MarshallG said:


> Are you sure you want a 105mm macro? 105mm means fairly long camera-to-subject distance. Unusable in many I door scenarios, such as with a copy stand.
> 
> Not saying the lens is unusable or you shouldn't buy it, just try to make sure you want a focal range like that.
> 
> Your lighting equipment is inadequate, in my opinion. Sounds like you have very little knowledge and experience with lighting to have such a barebones lighting selection.



Can't use a 105mm macro in doors? I used to use one on a crop sensor in my room all the time on my fish... I think 105 on full frame is even more useable indoors. But maybe that's just me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 17, 2014)

MarshallG said:


> Are you sure you want a 105mm macro? 105mm means fairly long camera-to-subject distance. Unusable in many I door scenarios, such as with a copy stand.
> 
> Not saying the lens is unusable or you shouldn't buy it, just try to make sure you want a focal range like that.
> 
> Your lighting equipment is inadequate, in my opinion. Sounds like you have very little knowledge and experience with lighting to have such a barebones lighting selection.



I didnt decid what macro lens i will get yet, but you have a good point, since my dad will use the lens mostly, and he has a crop-sensor camera, i maybe look into a different focus length.

About the light, you are 100% right. I have no experience with lightning. One person told me to switch the flash out to the newer Phottix Mitro+, since it system works way better than nikon's in a off-camera situation with lot of sunlight. He recommended me that kit: Phottix Scott Kelby Mitros+ TTL Flash and Odin TCU TTL PH80378, which costs less than the sb-910 itself. What would you recommend?


----------



## Braineack (Aug 17, 2014)

I wonder why they even make short-focal-length macro lenses.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 17, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I wonder why they even make short-focal-length macro lenses.




Artsy wide angle shallow DOF photos?  Although I'd rather a 24mm 1.4 or something like that.  But really, I don't know why they do either.  I want the distance between me and my subject, so I'm less likely to scare them.  And the compression concept, as well.  I think a 105mm is a minimum, and sometimes wonder how I'd like a 150 or 180mm macro. 

Jake


----------



## ruifo (Aug 17, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I wonder why they even make short-focal-length macro lenses.




Me too.
The 105mm is perfect in my croped D5200. Indoors and outdoors as well.
90mm should be the minimum to go with, for any decent macro work.


----------



## MarshallG (Aug 17, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I wonder why they even make short-focal-length macro lenses.


Try shooting something like artwork from a copy stand with a 100mm macro and let me know how it goes.  You'd need to put the camera five to seven feet above the subject.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 17, 2014)

MarshallG said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why they even make short-focal-length macro lenses.
> ...



I'm confused as to why you NEED to use a copy stand.. can't you rotate your objects? And on my D800 I used and 85mm 1.8 with extension tubes for a macro from directly above with ease..


----------



## MarshallG (Aug 17, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> MarshallG said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure you want a 105mm macro? 105mm means fairly long camera-to-subject distance. Unusable in many I door scenarios, such as with a copy stand.
> ...


You need to decide what kind of flash photography you want to do. For professional quality results, you basically cannot fire the flash directly straight-on to the subject, except as fill flash in bright sunlight. 

If you want to do studio portrait photography, then you should look for three studio flashes with big stands and diffusers. If you want to do wedding photography, you need more portable equipment. If you do event photography, such as weddings and business functions of people indoors, then you want an on-camera flash that's very powerful, (maybe an external power source) as well as a diffuser of some type. 

So, unfortunately, it really depends and it takes work with the equipment to decide what you want. Another really popular piece of gear are "radio poppers," which remotely trigger your flashes using radio transmitter/receivers. One excellent book I recommend is Syl Arena's Speedlighter's Handbook. He is Canon-based, but everything he does can be done with Nikon. Another resource, which is more budget minded, is www.strobist.com. Although he recommends very low-cost equipment, the techniques can be used with any kind of equipment. The Strobist-recommended equipment isn't very durable, which you'll learn the first time yuk use an umbrella and flash on a lightstand outdoors. As soon as a gust of wind blows, your equipment will fall over and break.


----------



## MarshallG (Aug 17, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> MarshallG said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



How about a flat object, 2x3 feet in size? And your goal is perfect sharpness, absolutely flat field and precise light control.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 17, 2014)

MarshallG said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > MarshallG said:
> ...



Put some double stick tape on that bad-boy and tape it to a vertical background. Boom!


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 17, 2014)

MarshallG said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > MarshallG said:
> ...



And 2x3feet? Why would you be using a macro anyway..? Other than to focus in on a small detail, which could be done from above with a 105?


----------



## MarshallG (Aug 17, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> MarshallG said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...


Reproduction of artwork for reprints. Or photographing circuit boards in which you want to be able to zoom in and read the value on each resistor.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 17, 2014)

MarshallG said:


> Reproduction of artwork for reprints. Or photographing circuit boards in which you want to be able to zoom in and read the value on each resistor.



For that, you'd be better using a 36 MPix full frame camera, or a medium format instead.


----------



## MarshallG (Aug 17, 2014)

ruifo said:


> MarshallG said:
> 
> 
> > For that, you'd be better using a 36 MPix full frame camera, or a medium format instead.
> ...


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 17, 2014)

ruifo said:


> MarshallG said:
> 
> 
> > Reproduction of artwork for reprints. Or photographing circuit boards in which you want to be able to zoom in and read the value on each resistor.
> ...



I agree, but we digress. Sorry to the OP for detailing the thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshallG (Aug 17, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, but we digress. Sorry to the OP for detailing the thread.
> ...


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 17, 2014)

MarshallG said:


> Sid51 said:
> 
> 
> > MarshallG said:
> ...



I am gonna use the flash on indoor situations like Skate bowls, indoor music shows, etc. At first, i dont plan to use that much on the outside, but later on i can buy decent off camera flash gear for that.


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 17, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> Yes i will. NY and *Washington* are on my list for sure,



I'm assuming you're talking about D.C. 

Washington D.C. isn't the most tripod friend place in the U.S. You can set up a tripod out way from the Lincoln memorial for example but your can't set up a tripod up inside the Lincoln memorial. The lighting inside the memorial isn't all that great and will require fast glass and high ISO. FX doesn't mean noise free either. So I would suggest picking up a Joby Gorilla pod. I saw a gentleman using one for a smaller P&S camera. He would wrap it around a pole and no one paid him any attention. I told my self I would by my self one the next time I visited D.C.

JOBY GorillaPod SLR-Zoom - Portable, flexible tripod for telephoto lens cameras





Sid51 said:


> *I am gonna use the flash* on indoor situations like Skate bowls, *indoor music shows*, etc. At first, i dont plan to use that much on the outside, but later on i can buy decent off camera flash gear for that.




You're not going to make a lot of friends using flash in an indoor music event or in indoor event for that fact. A lot of places want allow flash, art museums for example or plays. We couldn't even use our camera phones watching a play at the Ford theater in D.C. You can forget about taking pictures of the U.S. Constitution...anyone caught taking pictures is thrown our.


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 18, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> Sid51 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes i will. NY and *Washington* are on my list for sure,
> ...



Oh, i think i didnt make myself clear enough, i am not buying this gear to use in that trip (i mean, i will probably gonna use that there, but its not the reason why i am buying it). I am concern about my needs here in Brazil.
And i know there will be places i wont be able to use the flash, but i will have a fast lens (50mm f/1.4) and will be able to crank up the iso with the d810 in these kind of situations. I also have a good tripod here.

But thanks for the advices, tho.


----------



## MarshallG (Aug 18, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> MarshallG said:
> 
> 
> > Sid51 said:
> ...



Are you able to use flash for those events? Performers usually hate it. Off-camera can still work well in those situations if you're allowed to set up the flashes that way. 

When I do concert photography indoors,
I use a 50mm f/1.4 and black and white. Flash bothers the performers, but I can use the large IR transmitter on my flash to improve focus.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 18, 2014)

If you're already planning on dropping the 50mm go all out and get the 70-200 f/2.8
Its the sharpest zoom lens I have ever worked with not to mention it has the low light performance and focus speed. It may be the best lens on the planet being that you'll be shooting with Nikon Glass now


----------



## RoyalCaptures (Aug 18, 2014)

Personally I would go for the:

Nikon D4/D4s
14-24
24-70
200-400


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 18, 2014)

MarshallG said:


> Are you able to use flash for those events? Performers usually hate it. Off-camera can still work well in those situations if you're allowed to set up the flashes that way.
> 
> When I do concert photography indoors,
> I use a 50mm f/1.4 and black and white. Flash bothers the performers, but I can use the large IR transmitter on my flash to improve focus.



Yes. I have never received a complaint because of the flash in any event i covered so far. But, if that happens, flash off, f/1.4 on and iso up 



W.Y.Photo said:


> If you're already planning on dropping the 50mm go all out and get the 70-200 f/2.8
> Its the sharpest zoom lens I have ever worked with not to mention it has the low light performance and focus speed. It may be the best lens on the planet being that you'll be shooting with Nikon Glass now



Honestly, that is what i would like to do, but my budget wont allow me. I need a good prime 50mm to cover indoor events, i'd rather sacrifice a little in sharpness and get a tamron plus the 50mm.



RoyalCaptures said:


> Personally I would go for the:
> 
> Nikon D4/D4s
> 14-24
> ...



Cant afford all that gear, man! lol

the nikon d4s + 14-24 will exceed my budget already, if i sum up the 200-400 it will be almost the double of what i have to spend haha


----------



## Braineack (Aug 18, 2014)

MarshallG said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > ruifo said:
> ...


----------



## MarshallG (Aug 18, 2014)

Braineack said:


> MarshallG said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 18, 2014)

Does the 910 kit come with pocketwizards or any other slaves? If not pocketwizards should be your next purchase after this stuff. You'll find them along with the flashes being your most useful tools during skate shoots.

Off topic: Have you posted any of your skate photography?! I'd love to see it. I got into photography by photographing skaters.


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 18, 2014)

W.Y.Photo said:


> Does the 910 kit come with pocketwizards or any other slaves? If not pocketwizards should be your next purchase after this stuff. You'll find them along with the flashes being your most useful tools during skate shoots.
> 
> Off topic: Have you posted any of your skate photography?! I'd love to see it. I got into photography by photographing skaters.



No, it doesn't ;/

I will upload some of my pictures and post them here tomorrow!


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 20, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Adorama and B&H both have used departments.



EBay is a better option, more buyer protection and better prices. Learn to sell as well as buy, because the best deals are had in large lots-you need to resell what you don't need.

I never buy a used lens without a camera and a flash attached, once you sell the camera and lens you end up getting the lens for half market value


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 21, 2014)

W.Y.Photo said:


> Does the 910 kit come with pocketwizards or any other slaves? If not pocketwizards should be your next purchase after this stuff. You'll find them along with the flashes being your most useful tools during skate shoots.
> 
> Off topic: Have you posted any of your skate photography?! I'd love to see it. I got into photography by photographing skaters.



Took some directly from facebook, so quality isnt perfect. There are some flaws on editing, composing, etc, but they are at least 1 year old, i've evolved a lot as a photographer since then haha 
Anyway:


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 21, 2014)

Is there a limit of photos per post?


----------



## xzyragon (Aug 21, 2014)

Ohhh skate photography!  I got into photography via skate photography on my T3i as well.  I've just upgraded to a nicer camera (7d, so not FF), but if you're shooting with a wide angle, AF doesn't matter because you want everything in focus anyway.  Just set to the distance of your skater and tighten down your aperture.  With primes (I love primes) or telephotos, the AF speed isn't that much faster on my 7d vs T3i.  Yeah you get to use more points and compose your shot better, but you're still going to miss some waiting on focus lock (at least in my experience).  



IMG_8126 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr



IMG_7550 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr



IMG_7604 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr



IMG_7955 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Patrice (Aug 22, 2014)

Sid

Still wanting to "go pro"? 

Success at making photography your sole source of income will likely depend on you being versatile enough to meet the requirements of clients coming to you. Be ready for almost anything - architecture, product, school, portraits (personal and corporate), parties, graduation, weddings and corporate events&#8230;and still more not mentioned. In other words, skateboarding and travel pictures might not pay the bills. 

Versatility and dependability should be your prime considerations in equipment choice.
Solid fast responding camera body (aka D3s, D4)
Versatile wide zoom (or a single wide prime) to which you can add filters and with the lowest distortion or a wide PC lens
Fast mid zoom (24 or 28 to 70) plus a fast 50mm
Fast short tele zoom (70-200)
Fast 85
100 mm (or so) macro
then as needed you can rent fast long telephotos as needed (300+ mm)
a decent, rugged and powerful speed light
a reasonable set of off camera lights and modifiers

From my experience and that of my photography acquaintances stay with OEM equipment in the 'pro' ranges. Start with the basics but get the good stuff right from the start. Don't obsess with DXO results - go with what is field proven.

The versatility of yourself and your equipment and the dependability of your gear will greatly help towards being able to earn a living. Don't forget to get some education in marketing and in the management of a small business. The business side is more crucial than the gear side.

"Going Pro" is a big step from "Enthusiastic Amateur" and requires a different mind set and approach.

All meant with the best intentions and I wish you luck. Be smart, persevere, and it should work out.


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 22, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I am an "semi-pro" photographer trying to get into the professional scene. I've been photographing mostly skateboard events and trips, and the only reason that i don't do that as much as i want to do is because of the lack of equipement. I currently own a Canon T3i with a 18-135 kit lens and a Manfrotto 055xprob tripod.




Someone ready to go 'Pro' would not have to ask those questions.  You need more learning experience.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 22, 2014)

Didereaux said:


> Someone ready to go 'Pro' would not have to ask those questions.  You need more learning experience.




Valid point, however, do not take it for granted. That depends (a lot) from what cultural context you are talking from.
In some cultures and countries, there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 22, 2014)

ruifo said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > Someone ready to go 'Pro' would not have to ask those questions.  You need more learning experience.
> ...



I don't get it. Going pro means your confident in your abilities as a photographer and businessman/woman, and by that point you should know what you need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xzyragon (Aug 22, 2014)

...


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 22, 2014)

Did you guys even read the OP? this guy is not ignorant of the equipment he's looking into getting. He's simply asking for suggestions and opinions. Are people so narrow minded these days that they think being "pro" means you must have absolute 100% knowledge of every camera, lens and flash and should never look for the opinions of others in your field?

He's not asking you to tell him what he needs, hes seeking other points of view before he makes a big purchase that could effect his budget in a big way. It's more professional and business conscious of him to be asking these questions than it is for you to be labeling him as inadequate or unskilled because of his inquiry.

And if youre judging from his photos, he already said they are a year old, and a lot can be accomplished in a years time.


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 23, 2014)

W.Y.Photo said:


> Did you guys even read the OP? this guy is not ignorant of the equipment he's looking into getting. He's simply asking for suggestions and opinions. Are people so narrow minded these days that they think being "pro" means you must have absolute 100% knowledge of every camera, lens and flash and should never look for the opinions of others in your field?
> 
> He's not asking you to tell him what he needs, hes seeking other points of view before he makes a big purchase that could effect his budget in a big way. It's more professional and business conscious of him to be asking these questions than it is for you to be labeling him as inadequate or unskilled because of his inquiry.
> 
> And if youre judging from his photos, he already said they are a year old, and a lot can be accomplished in a years time.



Exactly.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 23, 2014)

Sid, the first and the third to last of those skate shots is my favorite. I can see you've got a good eye and a willingness to bend the rules when its a good idea (like keeping the take off point out of the first image) I'd highly recommend cropping that last image in from the left and top. The subject is too centered currently and the leftand top portions of the image just don't add that much interest.

Whatever you've been doing with editing its really stylistic and its working. Though it may be overdone in some.. Its hard to say as that effect is very hard to find a sweet spot for (I know from plenty of experience) and even when you have, some will view it as overdone and others will see it as not enough. Know what I mean?



Any of the skaters you shoot good enough to get sponsored? If so working for them is a great step into a photography career. Hell, you could shoot skaters for life if you get in with a good pro skater soon enough. I'd definitely consider starting to do some video as well.


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 23, 2014)

W.Y.Photo said:


> Sid, the first and the third to last of those skate shots is my favorite. I can see you've got a good eye and a willingness to bend the rules when its a good idea (like keeping the take off point out of the first image) I'd highly recommend cropping that last image in from the left and top. The subject is too centered currently and the leftand top portions of the image just don't add that much interest.
> 
> Whatever you've been doing with editing its really stylistic and its working. Though it may be overdone in some.. Its hard to say as that effect is very hard to find a sweet spot for (I know from plenty of experience) and even when you have, some will view it as overdone and others will see it as not enough. Know what I mean?
> 
> ...



Thanks, man! The first one is my favorite skate picture (that i took myself).
The last one was taken in my third time using my camera in 2012, honestly, i didnt know anything about third rule/golden rule, and didnt know how to edit pictures in photoshop. If i remember right, this one has no editing at all (contrast, vibrance, saturation, etc).

I already have a good network of well known skaters and some event organizers/promoters here in my country. What i have in mind is to create a website and a facebook page covering some trips/events, getting a good amount of followers, and start doing some jobs to skate shops/skate brands in my region as a start... 

Anyway, i appreciate everyone that commented here, and i knew that i would find some divergent opinions over here. I think that is a nice thing to have in a discussion board, as long as its health.
Thanks again everybody, i will probably post here as soon as i get my new equipment


----------



## xzyragon (Aug 23, 2014)

Sid51 said:


> W.Y.Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys even read the OP? this guy is not ignorant of the equipment he's looking into getting. He's simply asking for suggestions and opinions. Are people so narrow minded these days that they think being "pro" means you must have absolute 100% knowledge of every camera, lens and flash and should never look for the opinions of others in your field?
> ...



I think once people jump on the negative train (myself included) it just kinda derails the entire thread. 

If you're ever up in San Diego, hit me up! Tons of skating, longboards and short boards. Plus there's a big downhill race at Angie's (if you've heard of it) in a month or so that should be epic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 23, 2014)

Agreed, not that negative feedback is a bad thing. As a matter of fact a negative critique is far more helpful than a positive one in most cases. It just needs to be informative rather than "It looks like crap" or "you don't know what you're doing". That way it gives room for improvement rather than coming off as a barrage of insults.


----------

